# Bases de donnes > Oracle > Apex >  [APEX] comment definir la largeur d'un objet type "SHUTLE"

## grosminetos

Bonjour tout le monde,

Je souhaiterais savoir comment on peu definir la  LARGEUR des 2 fenetres qui se trouvent dans un objet de type SHUTLE.

D'avance je vous en remercie 
 ::D:

----------


## grosminetos

Voil j'ai trouv la solution si ca peu servir .... cliquez sur le lien et la rponse s'afficher  :;):

----------

